# موضوع مهم جدا لمصنعي الشامبو



## chem1982 (1 مايو 2012)

تصفحت في القسم ووجدت كثير من تراكيب الشامبوهات والكثير منها مكلف في صناعتة مع العلم ان كثير من الشركات العالمية تستخدم طريقة بسيطة جدا مع بعض الاضافات والطريقة مع العلم قديما جدا لصناعة الشامبو 
والطريقة كالتالي 
اولا يحضر نوع جيد من الصابون ويتم بشرة ويذاب في الكحول وعند تمام الذوبان تحصل علي سائل شفاف اي محلول الصابون وللحصول علي اللون الابيض للشامبو تستخدم الصبغة البيضاء (ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم )وطرريقة تحضيرها كالتالي تضع الصبغة في كمية بسيطة من الماء وضربها بخفاق بيض ومن ثم ضع الصبغة علي محلول الصابون ومن ثم اضف باقي المواد كالمادة الحافظة والكمبرلان والانولين وبذاللك تحصل علي شامبو يماثل البانتين والبيرت بلس 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء
واللة ولي التوفيق


----------



## abd.alrzak (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هل ممكن توضيح ماهية مادة الانولين 
وهل ممكن انو تكتبلنا طريقة العمل بتفصيل اكبر 
وماهي مواصفات الشامبو الناتج


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن؟


----------

